# Help with popper identity



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

got this at one of the fishing shows years ago and was wondering if anyone 

has see any outhere? thanks


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

nope but it looks very fish-able. ill take if you dont want it


----------

